# Fantômes dans la machine



## PERROCCINA (14 Février 2012)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un Ipad 1 depuis un peu plus d'un an maintenant, jamais jailbraké et j'ai pourtant quelques buggs.
Lorsque je suis sur safari, parfois l'écran s'eteint et revient à la page d'accueil. c'est casse pied, mais bon.
Le plus agaçant c'est mon apple ID pour l'appstore. J'ignore pourquoi comment, après plusieurs mois de fonctionnement avec le nouvel ID, sans problème, c'est a nouveau l'ancien ID qui s'affiche et bien sûr j'ai oublié le mot de passe. J'ai essayé de modifier à nouveau l'ID. Cela se modifie bien sur le site apple, mais pas sur mon Ipad.
Que faire ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

PERROCCINA


----------

